# Forgot to Mention UCI in IMM0008



## gmalh2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello, I forgot to mention UCI on the application IMM0008. Will that be a problem?
Last year I had created EE profile which was withdrawn before applying for PNP. 

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Send a letter giving them your UCI number to help them find your file.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What is UCI and in what context is it used?

Remember, nor everyone who posts here is familiar with immigration acronyms (and acronyms can have more than one meaning), so if you don't give a frame of reference, we won't necessarily be able to help you.


----------



## gmalh2 (Jun 5, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> Send a letter giving them your UCI number to help them find your file.


Yes, even I am also thinking to do the same thing. My file was received on 28th June only and how they are going to trace my file if they don't have any unique ID. Will there any issues with my file. I am worried. 
Regards


----------



## gmalh2 (Jun 5, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What is UCI and in what context is it used?
> 
> Remember, nor everyone who posts here is familiar with immigration acronyms (and acronyms can have more than one meaning), so if you don't give a frame of reference, we won't necessarily be able to help you.


Unique Client Identifier number


----------

